# software programmierung für anfänger



## cytron77 (19. April 2007)

*software programmierung für anfänger*

ich gebe zu das ich mich außer an ein bischen html an noch keiner programmiersprache versucht habe, aber ich hab jetzt durch einen bekannten lust darauf bekommen das auch mal zu probieren.
Ich bin mir schon klar darüber, dass ich jetzt nicht von heut auf morgen spiele programmieren kann, aber ich würds halt gern mal ausprobieren.
deshalb meine Frage:

gibt es vllt eine sprache die relativ leicht zu erlernen ist und in der man vllt schnell zu kleinen erfolgen kommt?
außerdem würd mich interesieren ob es (relativ) leicht ist eine kleine mod für ein spiel zu machen und wenn ja wie genau das geht.
Bitte aber jetzt nicht wieder so antworten wie lass das oder du stellst dir das zu leicht vor ich denke jeder von euch hat mal angefangen!

gibt es vllt auch (kostenlose) editoren oder tools mit denen man leichter programmieren/ modden kann?


----------



## Thomsn (19. April 2007)

*AW: software programmierung für anfänger*



			
				cytron77 am 19.04.2007 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es vllt eine sprache die relativ leicht zu erlernen ist und in der man vllt schnell zu kleinen erfolgen kommt?


Kommt natürlich darauf an, was Du machen willst. Also was für Dich einen Erfolg darstellt.

Viel kann ich Dir bestimmt nicht dazu sagen, aber guck Dich vielleicht mal auf der _Robsite_ um. Wenn es ums Thema Spieleprogrammierung für Anfänger geht ist das vielleicht ganz gut. Speziell die Bereiche zu _Blitzbasic_ und diesen anderen BASIC-Dialekten.

Ansonten könntest Du mit etlichen Programmiersprachen anfangen. Nur wirst Du bei den heute gebräuchlichen wahrscheinlich nicht so schnell zu Grafikausgabe kommen, falls Dir daran besonders viel liegt.


----------



## cytron77 (19. April 2007)

*AW: software programmierung für anfänger*

klar würd ich am liebsten kleine spiele programmieren, sind denn solche minispiele, wie z.b. bei miniclip.com ( sowas zb http://www.miniclip.com/games/overkill-apache/de/ )schwer zu programmieren?


----------



## Thomsn (19. April 2007)

*AW: software programmierung für anfänger*



			
				cytron77 am 19.04.2007 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> klar würd ich am liebsten kleine spiele programmieren, sind denn solche minispiele, wie z.b. bei miniclip.com ( sowas zb http://www.miniclip.com/games/overkill-apache/de/ )schwer zu programmieren?


Öh, ich weiß nicht, wie hoch der Aufwand dafür ist. Aber das sind Flash-Anwendungen. Dafür müsstest Du halt Flash lernen.


----------



## cytron77 (19. April 2007)

*AW: software programmierung für anfänger*



			
				Thomsn am 19.04.2007 16:02 schrieb:
			
		

> cytron77 am 19.04.2007 15:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


und wie ist das jetzt mit dem modden?


----------



## Sir-B (26. April 2007)

*AW: software programmierung für anfänger*



> cytron77 am 19.04.2007 16:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das kommt natürlich darauf an, für welches Spiel du eine Mod erstellen willst. Bei manchen Spielen brauchst du gar nicht zu programmieren (wenn es einen Editor wie in Age of Empires 2 hat), bei anderen wird es sehr kompliziert ...
Meistens ist C++ wichtig um Mods zu erstellen, aber du solltest natürlich auch 3DS Max (oder etwas ähnliches) beherrschen, wenn du eigene Modelle baust.
Wenn du kleine Spiele basteln willst geht das mit dem 3D Gamestudio, dieses besitzt eine Programmiersprache, die mit Javascript vergleichbar ist und C++ sehr nahe kommt.
 Ausserdem hat Microsoft XNA zur Spieleentwicklung gratis zur Verfügung gestellt, du solltest dir dann C# aneignen und 3DS Max oder etwas vergleichbares zum modellieren von 3D-Objekten einsetzen.
Hoffe ich konnte helfen (wenn nicht besitzt ihr das Recht mich zu korrigieren   )
[/quote]


----------



## Kahndalff (29. April 2007)

*AW: software programmierung für anfänger*

Ich kann dir auch nur das XNA- Gamestudio empfehlen. Das gibt´s gratis auf der MSDN Site zum Download. Dann brauchst du noch das Microsoft Visual Studio C#, was du auch auf der o.g. Site bekommst. Jetzt solltest du anfangen C# zu lernen. Um eigene Models zu designen brauchst du noch ein Grafik-Programm, wie z.B. 3Ds Max 9, was allerdings einen vierstelligen Betrag kostet. Die 30 Tage trial version gibts auf http://nct.digitalriver.com/fulfill/0049.050 nur musst du da ziemlich viele Angaben bezüglich deiner Person machen. Ich habe auch gerade erst mit der Spieleentwicklung angefangen und mir erstmal die Trial von zBrush 2.0 besorgt. Damit kann man hochdetaillierte Models machen. Der Designer der Soldaten von Rainbow Six Vegas hat das Proggi meine Wissens auch verwendet. 
Nur habe ich jetzt auch mal ein paar Fragen: Wenn ich jetzt meine Models in zBrush erstellt habe, dann brauche ich doch noch einen Level editor, um die Levels zu designen, wo die Models drin stehn, is ja logisch. Welches Programm eignet sich dafür? Und in welchem Format muss ich die Models abspeichern? Wie kann ich die animieren? Und am wichtigsten: Wenn ich mein Level fertig habe, muss ich ja noch was in C# coden, z.B. KI und Physik, und wie mache ich aus dem fertigen Spiel dann eine .exe-Datei, also wie kompiliere ich das alles? Wofür brauche ich genau eine Engine? Bitte beantwortet alle meine Fragen, ich bin nämlich momentan total überfordert.
Danke.


----------



## Sir-B (29. April 2007)

*AW: software programmierung für anfänger*



			
				Kahndalff am 29.04.2007 12:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur habe ich jetzt auch mal ein paar Fragen: Wenn ich jetzt meine Models in zBrush erstellt habe, dann brauche ich doch noch einen Level editor, um die Levels zu designen, wo die Models drin stehn, is ja logisch. Welches Programm eignet sich dafür? Und in welchem Format muss ich die Models abspeichern? Wie kann ich die animieren? Und am wichtigsten: Wenn ich mein Level fertig habe, muss ich ja noch was in C# coden, z.B. KI und Physik, und wie mache ich aus dem fertigen Spiel dann eine .exe-Datei, also wie kompiliere ich das alles? Wofür brauche ich genau eine Engine? Bitte beantwortet alle meine Fragen, ich bin nämlich momentan total überfordert.
> Danke.



Du hast doch selber schon XNA erwähnt, kann man damit nicht kompilieren? So viel ich weiss kannst du die Modelle als .x (directx) Datei abspeichern und dann ins XNA laden. Dort werden dann die Scripts hinzugefügt. 
Ich selber benutze 3D-Gamestudio, dort ist alles dabei (Leveleditor, Engine, ...) und als Model-Editor kommt bei mir Cinema 4D zum Einsatz. Ich würde deshalb 3D Gamestudio empfehlen.
Eine Engine brauchst du, weil das eine Bibliothek aus Editoren, Modellen, Shadern, u.s.w. ist und dort Grundfunktionen eingebaut sind, die du sonst delbst programmieren musst.
Zu deiner Frage, wie man Levels erstellt: In einem 3D-Programm natürlich   , also z.B. 3DS-Max.
Hoffentlich konnte ich helfen, wenn nicht, dann frage nach oder korrigier mich wenn etwas falsch war.


----------



## Kahndalff (29. April 2007)

*AW: software programmierung für anfänger*



			
				Sir-B am 29.04.2007 14:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Kahndalff am 29.04.2007 12:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erstmal danke @ Sir-B.
Ja ich hab jetzt nur das Problem, dass ich die Models, die ich in zBrush 2 erstellt habe, nicht in .x abspeichern kann, sondern nur in .tif .bmp und in .psd!  Ich weiß aber nicht, ob es daran liegt, dass ich nur die Trial-Version habe. Und das 3D Gamestudio hatte ich auch mal (eine etwas ältere Version war mal vor etwa 2 Jahren in der Screenfun), nur war die A5- Engine nicht Leistungsstark genug, da ich unbedingt Shadereffekte, wie z.B. auf der Karosserie eines Autos, einsetzen wollte.
Hab jetzt beim Googeln "Blender" gefunden (3Ds Max kann ich mir als Schüler nicht leisten). Daher meine Frage, ob irgendjemand Erfahrung mit dem Proggi hat und weiß, ob und wie ich meine Z-Brush Models in ein Level, was ich mit Blender 2.43 erstellt habe, laden kann.
Zuletzt noch die Frage, wie ich ein HUD erstelle, ein Menü mit Grafikoptionen usw einbinde und eine Speicherfunktion bereitstelle. Habe bisher nämlich nur mit dem CS von Oblivion und der "Sandbox" von Far Cry gearbeitet und habe daher noch keine Erfahrung mit dem Erstellen eines ganzen eigenständig laufendem Spiel.


----------



## Sir-B (29. April 2007)

*AW: software programmierung für anfänger*



			
				Kahndalff am 29.04.2007 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Erstmal danke @ Sir-B.
> Ja ich hab jetzt nur das Problem, dass ich die Models, die ich in zBrush 2 erstellt habe, nicht in .x abspeichern kann, sondern nur in .tif .bmp und in .psd!  Ich weiß aber nicht, ob es daran liegt, dass ich nur die Trial-Version habe. Und das 3D Gamestudio hatte ich auch mal (eine etwas ältere Version war mal vor etwa 2 Jahren in der Screenfun), nur war die A5- Engine nicht Leistungsstark genug, da ich unbedingt Shadereffekte, wie z.B. auf der Karosserie eines Autos, einsetzen wollte.
> Hab jetzt beim Googeln "Blender" gefunden (3Ds Max kann ich mir als Schüler nicht leisten). Daher meine Frage, ob irgendjemand Erfahrung mit dem Proggi hat und weiß, ob und wie ich meine Z-Brush Models in ein Level, was ich mit Blender 2.43 erstellt habe, laden kann.



Du hast nur die Demo von ZBrush? Dann ist klar, dass du nicht in .3ds, .x, ... exportieren kannst. Als .bmp bedeutet, dass es ein Einzelbild wird und damit kann man nur 2D-Games erstellen.
Bei Blender ist es so: Es ist sehr leistungsfähig und bietet viele Funktionen, aber es ist extrem schwierig zu bedienen und man braucht viel Zeit um sich einzuarbeiten. Blender beherrscht (so viel ich weiss) die wichtigen 3D-Formate. Wenn du also die Vollversion von ZBrush hättest würde es gehen. Da du diese nicht hast, kannst du (wenn du willst und es gut geht) alles in Blender erstellen.
Von Ulead gibt es übrigens für 200 Euro das Cool 3D Productionstudio, das beherrscht diverse Formate und ist nicht so teuer. 



			
				Kahndalff am 29.04.2007 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Zuletzt noch die Frage, wie ich ein HUD erstelle, ein Menü mit Grafikoptionen usw einbinde und eine Speicherfunktion bereitstelle. Habe bisher nämlich nur mit dem CS von Oblivion und der "Sandbox" von Far Cry gearbeitet und habe daher noch keine Erfahrung mit dem Erstellen eines ganzen eigenständig laufendem Spiel.


Da müsste ich erstmal wissen mit welchem Programm zum Erstellen eines Spiels du überhaupt arbeitest.
Wenn du mit XNA arbeitest, findest du sicher Tutorials im Internet.


----------



## Kahndalff (30. April 2007)

*AW: software programmierung für anfänger*

Ok dann lass ich das mit Blender lieber sein 
So ich hab mir jetzt die Trial-Version von 3Ds Max 9 runtergeladen, da ich gelesen habe, dass einen die Schülerlizenz, die auf 2 Jahre beschränkt ist, "nur" ca. 120€uronen kostet. @Sir-B: OK,  da ich die Models in der Trial nur als 2D-Bildchen abspeichern kann, ist die Demo ja eig ziemlich sinnlos, da ja z.B. das Modellieren eines Kopfes mehrere Tage dauern kann. Daher meine Frage, ob es irgendwelche OpenSource-Tools gibt, die ähnlich leistungsstark, wie zBrush sind.
Zu deiner zweiten Frage: Ja ich meine XNA. Leider habe ich mich noch nicht sehr mit der C# (Spiele)Programmierung befasst. Meine Kenntnisse beschränken sich auf das Entwickeln einfacher Konsolentools und simpler Windowsanwendungen, wie Webbrowser ohne jeglichem Komfort und so Fakeproggies, die man nur über den Taskmgr beenden kann. "Erfahrung" mit dem Entwickeln von Spielen habe ich nur aus dem 3D-Gamestudio, in dem ich einen simplen Egoshooter und ein Rennspiel mit miserabler Fahrphysik entwickelt habe, diversen Unreal-Editoren, der Sandbox kiste von FarCry und halt eben dem Oblivion CS, mit dem man ja leider keine geometrie erstellen kann. Also Editor-Erfahrung habe ich eig schon. Nur das Programmieren von Spielen, kann ich nicht. ich habe keine Ahnung von demAufbau eines C# Progs, da ja das Visual Studio schon sehr viel selber macht. Keine Ahnung von den ganzen voids und anderen klassendingern. Leider wüsste ich jetzt noch nicht einmal, wie ich mein Level aus 3DsMax kompilieren und laden kann, also nicht die "render"-funktion benutzen,um darin umherzulaufen. Ja ich hab mich außer mit HTML und Basic noch mit keiner Sprache ernsthaft beschäftigt. Daher meine Frage: Kennt da draußen irgendjemand gute Tutorials? Bitte Link schicken
Danke.


----------



## Sir-B (30. April 2007)

*AW: software programmierung für anfänger*



			
				Kahndalff am 30.04.2007 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> OK,  da ich die Models in der Trial nur als 2D-Bildchen abspeichern kann, ist die Demo ja eig ziemlich sinnlos, da ja z.B. das Modellieren eines Kopfes mehrere Tage dauern kann. Daher meine Frage, ob es irgendwelche OpenSource-Tools gibt, die ähnlich leistungsstark, wie zBrush sind.


SharpConstruct ist eine Freeware, die einen Klon von ZBrush darstellt, allerdings funktioniert dieses Programm nicht bei allen Windows-PCs (wurde für Linux entwickelt). 
http://sharp3d.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Main_Page


----------



## Kahndalff (30. April 2007)

*AW: software programmierung für anfänger*



			
				Sir-B am 30.04.2007 17:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Kahndalff am 30.04.2007 16:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok danke. mit linux ist kein problem, hab nämlich meine hdd in partitonen aufgeteilt. mit XP, Vista beta2 und Suse Linux 10.2.
Kennt sonst noch jemand gute proggies?


----------



## Battlefield2god (3. August 2007)

*AW: software programmierung für anfänger*

mit progs kann ich leider nicht dienen alerdings würde ich starwars eaw als ersten mod vorschlagen da es fast nur auf xml basiert welches wiederum relativ einfach ist 

bin selbst grade im begriff dafür einen mod anzufangen


----------



## Goddess (10. August 2007)

*AW: software programmierung für anfänger*



			
				Kahndalff am 30.04.2007 21:28 schrieb:
			
		

> ok danke. mit linux ist kein problem, hab nämlich meine hdd in partitonen aufgeteilt. mit XP, Vista beta2 und Suse Linux 10.2.
> Kennt sonst noch jemand gute proggies?


Du kannst, wenn du Spiele wie Civilization magst, Python lernen, und damit und dem dazu gehörigen Editor, Mods' erstellen, und das Spiel verändern. Die Sprache hat für Anfänger den Vorteil, klar strukturiert, einfach zu bedienen und "übersichtlich" zu sein. Ein weiterer Vorteil dieser Sprache ist auch das sie gratis ist. Auch Simon the Sorcerer IV wurde mit Python geschrieben, und könnte "gemoddet" werden. So kannst du "spielend" programmieren lernen, da du alles direkt an testen kannst, nicht aber nur "trockenen" Code, der sich in der Konsole aus führen lässt vor dir hast. 

Im Bereich 3D, falls du daran denkst eigene Modelle zu erstellen, ist die beste Wahl am ehesten 3D Studio Max. Zwar sind Programme wie Blender gratis, aber bei weitem nicht einfach und schnell zu erlernen. Ein Grund-Paket von 3D Studio Max kostet nicht all zu viel. Natürlich könntest du auch an Silo denken, sehr "mächtig", trotz dem sehr sehr billig, und einfach zu bedienen. Da ich aber mit Sicherheit weiss, das es bei der Wahl eines 3D Pakets' vor allem auf den eigenen "geschmack" bei der Bedienung an kommt, und es von vielen 3D Paketen Demo Version gibt, würde ich dir da den Hinweis geben, ein paar Pakete zu testen. Du solltest aber dann, bevor du dich für ein für dich geeignetes Paket entscheidest darauf acht geben, das "Plug-Ins'" existieren, um deine Modelle für ein Spiel zu exportieren.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (10. August 2007)

*AW: software programmierung für anfänger*

Was auch noch sehr hilfreich sein könnte, ist Coding4Fun von Microsoft. Da gibt es viele Tutorials (auch mit Videos) und Beispielspiele (was fürn dämliches Wort  ). Allerdings konzentriert sich der Code da auf C# und/oder VB.


----------



## TommyStar1993 (30. August 2012)

Hallo Leute,
ich möchte mich auch mal an die Spieleprogrammierung heran wagen. Jedoch kann ich so gut wie keine  Programmierspache. Habe mich bischen mit Java in Verbindungmit BlueJ als Compiler und C++/CLI mit Visual Studio 2010 befasst. Jedoch reichen mir die Videos nicht. Kann mir jemand eine gute Lektüre empfehlen, wo ich die Programmiersprache C# oder C++ nochmal von Grund auf lernen kann und wo ich es gleichzeitig auf die Spieleprogrammierung anwenden kann? Ich würde gerne wissen wie 2D-Spiele funktionieren.

Gruß,

Thomas


----------



## ING (31. August 2012)

TommyStar1993 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand eine gute Lektüre empfehlen, wo ich die Programmiersprache C# oder C++ nochmal von Grund auf lernen kann und wo ich es gleichzeitig auf die Spieleprogrammierung anwenden kann? Ich würde gerne wissen wie 2D-Spiele funktionieren.


ich halte es für einen mythos das man das "spiele programmieren" erlernen kann, man kann nur das programmieren lernen und ab einem gewissen zeitpunkt mit diesen fähigkeiten auch anfangen spiele zu entwickeln. natürlich gibt es spezielle dinge für die spieleentwicklung wie directx aber um diese schnittstelle zu nutzen brauch man schon ein eine menge erfahrung.

man muss erstmal die ganzen grundlagen der programmierung lernen...


datentypen
kontrollstrukturen
datenstrukturen
oop
mvc
wenn man das 1-2 jahre gemacht hat und mathematisch einigermaßen fit ist (trigonometrie, matrizenrechnung) sollte man in der lage sein anspruchsvolle 2d spiele zu machen aber bis dahin wird es ein anstrengender und frustrierender weg den keiner durchhält weil er nur "mal schnell das spiele programmieren lernen" will.

und die programmierung ist nur eine seite der spieleentwicklung, um ansprechende spiele zu produzieren brauch man auch gute grafiken die man sich nicht mal eben ausm netz stibitzen kann weil die nichts taugen, unbrauchbar oder schlicht nicht vorhanden sind. du musst also mind. ein gutes 2d grafikprogramm (photoshop) beherrschen oder besser gleich ein 3d programm (3d studio, cinema 4d) und das ist auch nicht ohne...


----------



## golani79 (31. August 2012)

ING schrieb:


> du musst also mind. ein gutes 2d grafikprogramm (photoshop) beherrschen oder besser gleich ein 3d programm (3d studio, cinema 4d) und das ist auch nicht ohne...


 
Jap, da braucht man teilweise auch ne ziemlich hohe Frustresistenz - sonst wird das nix.

Alternativ kann man aber auch mit jemanden zusammenarbeiten der das beherrscht - richtig alles können muss man ja nur, wenn man komplett alleine Spiele entwickeln will.


----------



## TommyStar1993 (31. August 2012)

Okay hab verstanden Chef. ^^
Könnt ihr mir dann eine gute Lektüre zum Programmieren lernen empfehlen?
Ich möchte mich mit C++ vertraut machen. Ich habe aber in Webseiten gelesen, dass es ,sag ich mal, das Kind von C# ist. Ist es wichtig, dass ich vorher C# gelernt habe oder ist das nicht von Bedeutung?


----------



## ING (31. August 2012)

"kind" ist nicht der richtige begriff, c++ ist deutlich älter als c#. ich würde auf jedenfall zu c# raten, es ist moderner, sicherer und hält sich an die die ecmascript konventionen, damit kannst du dann ggf. auch leicht zu anderen programmiersprachen wie java oder actionscript (flash) umsatteln.

ich bin da vllt. etwas voreingenommen aber um spiele zu entwickeln kann ich sowieso nur flash / actionscript3 empfehlen. der einstieg ist enorm leicht weil man sich nicht um die technik dahinter kümmern muss. bei c muss man schon ein paar seiten code schreiben nur um ein fenster ohne inhalt anzeigen zu lassen, du musst den speicher selbst verwalten etc. all das entfällt bei flash. ein weiterer pluspunkt ist das dein spiel auf jedem system direkt im browser läuft ohne das man sich erst was runterladen und installieren muss, ein schnelleren und unkomplizierteren zugang gibt es zu games derzeit nicht.

auch die software dazu gibt es komplett kostenlos da man kein flash (das programm selbst) braucht um flash spiele zu entwickeln, mit flashdevelop gibt es eine kostenlose ide die selbst kommerziellen produkten in vielen punkten überlegen ist, ich arbeite selbst seit 3 jahren damit.

gute tutorials kenn ich ich keine aber alles was man immo braucht aber die referenz der jeweilgen programmiersprache. für den einstieg kann man sich irgendein (aktuelles) tutorial ausm netz raussuchen (keine video tutorials!), soviel falsch machen kann man da am anfang bei den grundlagen eigentlich nicht.


----------



## TommyStar1993 (3. September 2012)

Kennt ihr denn gute Bücher wo man sich das gut aneignen kann?


----------



## Onlinestate (3. September 2012)

Ich würde glaub auch zuerst zu Flash bzw Html5+CSS3 raten. Da ist der Einstieg ziemlich leicht.
Wenn du bspw. mit dem XNA anfangen willst, brauchst du schon mehr Erfahrung.
Kannst ja nebenher klassiche Programmierübungen machen und dich am Modding versuchen.
Die Spieleentwicklung hat letztendlich nicht so viel mit Programmieren zu tun, sondern da geht es in erster Linie um Inhalt und Design.


----------

